# any merlin extralight riders out there?



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi,

I was thinking about getting a Merlin Extralight and was wondering how is everyones bikes holding up?

How do they ride? 

Does that 1 inch rear stays make that much difference?

thanks...


----------



## metricEee (Aug 28, 2002)

*still diggin mine*

I've had an extralight for 5 years now and I love it. It really is a magical ride. It is all day smooth, but it is also an extremely capable race bike. My chainstays aren't as big as the new ones, but my rear wheel tracks like its on rails in a sprint. 
As far as holding up, the frame will last longer than I will, and if it doesn't, Merlin has a lifetime warranty. 
There may be sexier looking frames out there, but not many ride better


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2004)

Hi

Had a extralight for just over two years now, it has the most comfortable ride of all the bikes I have owned, I am not light, and it rides just perfectly.

Removed the stickers, as it is too visable to robbing g*ts

The best purchase that I have made in cycling.

Regards
Nick


----------

